# First hunt. Gear needed.



## warnniklz (5 mo ago)

I am graduating college this December and I am now getting in to hunting out west. My brother has been doing for the past 3 years since he graduated. He has given me a basic list of equipment needed and I will have most all of that equipment gathered by next hunting season. But are there any small things that you wish you had brought over your years of hunting that would have made a great contribution to your pack. I appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A lifetime license.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You really don’t need all that much to hunt, my grandpa hunted his entire life with just his weapon, a knife and a beer in his pocket and has killed more big bucks than anyone I know.

my biggest piece of advice is, get good clothing, doesn’t need to be top of the line camo, just dress appropriately, wool socks, wool underwear, stuff to keep you dry/warm in bad conditions.

that said, I am a complete gear junky and am always on the lookout for new stuff but the top 4 things I use the most are my binos, rangefinder, tripod and my windicator.


----------



## Towler86 (Aug 28, 2018)

As a first-time hunter I would guess that you brought too much hunting equipments rather than too little equipments. Take a backpacking trip to your local wilderness/NF to see what equipment you need to survive outdoors. Make a list of what you didn't use after your hunt and decide if you're comfortable dropping it. If you look at your "essentials" over the next 1-2 years, I bet 10-20% of them will be gone (I know I did).


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Only three things you *need *starting out:
1.) Boots
2.) 10X42 or 10X50 binos.
3.) Pack large enough to do an overnighter if you have to, or just a day pack if you have no intention of spending the night.

Don't forget the wind checker. Everything else beyond that is ultimately about weight, speed, or convenience.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Gun and Binos. The rest you’ll figure out why you need it over time. Don’t buy stuff just to buy stuff because the hunting industry catches more hunters than hunters do game. When you need a tool then get it but if you don’t know why then dont go buy.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

As Lone Hunter mentioned, good pair of boots. They don't need to be Crispi. There's plenty of good boots out there. I would start with the 10x42 glasses. I wouldn't spend a ton on the glasses until you know you are using them regularly. That said, don't go to Amazon and get the $30 pair that has 300 5-star reviews, and no other feedback. Get you a pair of Nikon Monarchs, or Vortex Diamondback HDs to start. And again the pack that you are comfortable with. Plenty of good used ones even for sale on-line. If you are local, you can go to the Badlands store and see what factory reconditioned ones they have. I would also recommend a good hunting knife, small first-aid kit, a bino harness (most Vortex comes with a basic one), and some decent merino wool base layers. Don't have to buy from First Lite, or Kuiu... There's others out there that are decent enough to wear. Good luck!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gun, Ammunition, License, knife. The rest just makes it easier.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Leatherman
Compass
TP
Bandana
Waterbottle (skip the bladders)
Quality First Aid Kit
You can solve 90% of your problems with these items. Binos make a HUGE difference, but I have never been one to haul a spotting scope around (lazy).


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have really liked my Nikon Monarchs. Have been very good for the price. 
And I'm not easy in binos......


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve been running the vortex vipers, 12x50’s and can’t complain


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

A comfy chair or pillow to sit on . . . get to a good vantage point and watch how the animals leave the area when hunters come into an area (escape routes). Remember those escape routes and you'll have success for years and years to come.

Great optics, great clothes, and great gear can make a hunt MORE enjoyable, but I'd focus more on being where the animals are. Best of luck and welcome to the forum. 

P.S. - Remember tp (aka mountain money).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Havalon Piranta Knife!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> I have really liked my Nikon Monarchs. Have been very good for the price.
> And I'm not easy in binos......


Yup. Used the death of out mine... they are still fantastic binos. Wife green-lit an upgrade for the OIL Moose hunt, took advantage of the Cabela's 10% off Tuesdays in June to get into some top tier glass. The difference is stunning.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My Euros have treated me pretty good but I am finally going to bite the bullet and pick up a pair of Swarovski's, heading over in about an hour, now just have to decide between the 10x42 EL, the 10x32 NL or the 12x42 NL models.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I love my 10x42 EL's

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> I love my 10x42 EL's
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Going over to meet with the guy at 5:30 to look at all three, he said I will be amazed at the NL upgrade from the EL, I will have to see.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a great deal on my EL's and I doubt that I'll be spending that much on a pair of binoculars again. 

On the African hunting forum that I am on there are those who have three or four different pairs of Swaro's. But then they are also the kind of folks that head over to Africa a couple of times a year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Going over to meet with the guy at 5:30 to look at all three, he said I will be amazed at the NL upgrade from the EL, I will have to see.


I'd like to hear your thoughts. The feel of the barrels are probably more pronounced than visual improvements.

ELs were top dog ever since they came out. People talk up the NLs... but really, with as good as glass is getting, just how much better can glass get? We're not talking 10% gains here anymore with each new version ... more like .1% ... or less. Or maybe same clarity but just some field flattening.

At some point its hard to justify the additional 30% price for minor improvements. ELs dropped $900-1000 when the NLs came out. Are NLs worth $1k more than ELs? /shrug ... depends on how deep your pockets are. Lots of people still like and love the SLCs... you can find those for under $1k on KSL.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Coffee, license, ammo, knife


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Coffee, license, ammo, knife


Hey you forgot beer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray said:


> You really don’t need all that much to hunt, my grandpa hunted his entire life with just his weapon, a knife and a beer in his pocket and has killed more big bucks than anyone I know.
> 
> my biggest piece of advice is, get good clothing, doesn’t need to be top of the line camo, just dress appropriately, wool socks, wool underwear, stuff to keep you dry/warm in bad conditions.
> 
> that said, I am a complete gear junky and am always on the lookout for new stuff but the top 4 things I use the most are my binos, rangefinder, tripod and my windicator.


Wool underwear? That's just begging for a bad case is crotch itch!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> Wool underwear? That's just begging for a bad case is crotch itch!


that itch is well worth the protection!!!
In all seriousness, the merino wool they got now is super comfortable, way better than cotton


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

You don’t need nice and expensive chit to kill stuff…. But it sure helps.

buy the best possible glass you can afford. Out west, glass is more important than your weapon 99% of the time. 12s is where I’d start. 10s will always leave you wanting more. Learn how to plant your azz and glass an area. Then when you think you’ve covered it, do it 3 more times.

get the best pack you can afford. Go big enough that you can fit a boned out deer in it, or enough gear To do an over night hunt. Kuiu 3600 is my recommendation. Don’t get badlands. You don’t understand how uncomfortable and miserable those packs are until you put on a next level pack. They make a huge difference.

don’t get skimpy on your weapon either, but more so your familiarity with it. even the most expensive fancy ones out there, are absolutely useless unless you know how to use them and feel comfortable with them. Range time. It’s as important as scouting. A cheap Walmart .30-06 is just as deadly as a fierce rifle .300 RUM at 500 yards. To the guy who practices enough, it doesn’t matter which one Is in his hands. That animal is in trouble. Turn the tables and throw either of those guns in the hands of someone who isn’t practiced up, you’re just making noise at that point.

you’ll want great boots that fit your feet. Solomon gtx are my favorite.

and of course clothing, camping equipment, etc are important as well. But not a “necessity”.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> You don’t need nice and expensive chit to kill stuff…. But it sure helps.
> 
> buy the best possible glass you can afford. Out west, glass is more important than your weapon 99% of the time. 12s is where I’d start. 10s will always leave you wanting more. Learn how to plant your azz and glass an area. Then when you think you’ve covered it, do it 3 more times.
> 
> ...


Did you not get the memo? Road hunting is the way to get it done. It's a much more productive way of seeing big bucks and bulls. Who needs a good pair of boots if you've got a good set of tires. 😉


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> A comfy chair or pillow to sit on . . . get to a good vantage point and watch how the animals leave the area when hunters come into an area (escape routes). Remember those escape routes and you'll have success for years and years to come.
> 
> Great optics, great clothes, and great gear can make a hunt MORE enjoyable, but I'd focus more on being where the animals are. Best of luck and welcome to the forum.
> 
> P.S. - Remember tp (aka mountain money).


Mountain money, never heard that before but I’m crying I’m laughing so hard. It’s worth more than gold, especially if you realize you forgot it 😆


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd like to hear your thoughts. The feel of the barrels are probably more pronounced than visual improvements.
> 
> ELs were top dog ever since they came out. People talk up the NLs... but really, with as good as glass is getting, just how much better can glass get? We're not talking 10% gains here anymore with each new version ... more like .1% ... or less. Or maybe same clarity but just some field flattening.
> 
> ...


I picked out the 10x42 EL model, it might be my old eyes but I could not tell much difference in the EL and NL and even the 12x42 NL compared to the 10x42 EL, especially I couldn't see a $1000 difference. I will try to get out this weekend and compare them with my 10x50 Euros


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I picked out the 10x42 EL model, it might be my old eyes but I could not tell much difference in the EL and NL and even the 12x42 NL compared to the 10x42 EL, especially I couldn't see a $1000 difference. I will try to get out this weekend and compare them with my 10x50 Euros


When I was hunting with my brother in law he preferred my Leopold 10x42 Cascades over his 10x40 Euro's. But what I have seen with the better quality glass is picking out something that is back in the shadows.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Mountain money, never heard that before but I’m crying I’m laughing so hard. It’s worth more than gold, especially if you realize you forgot it 😆


Yeah man - that stuff is worth about $20 a square on the mountain. After having mountain house for a week, the price goes up to $50 a square!! 🤣


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Yeah man - that stuff is worth about $20 a square on the mountain. After having mountain house for a week, the price goes up to $50 a square!! 🤣


I keep a package of baby wipes and emergency TP, not going without it ever again lol luckily I have little kids so baby wipes are easy to come by for us.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Since TP was brought up, I'd add gold bond powder to an essential list as well...... especially for those warm early season hunts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget to keep that TP in a water tight bag. Nothing worse after doing your business than having a glob of wet TP.

I keep enough to clean up with inside a sandwich bag with a zip top. I'll also have some baby wipes in one also. This way they are easy to just stick in a pocket on your day hikes

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I know johnnycake doesn't use mountain money, he just uses a squirt gun. Mountain bidet


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bowgy said:


> I know johnnycake doesn't use mountain money, he just uses a squirt gun. Mountain bidet


LOL - or one of these:


----------

